# Brotherhood of Blades Giveaway Qualification Thread



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*Brotherhood of Blades Blu-ray Giveaway Qualification Thread​*

This thread is for entering the giveaway *once you have fully met* the qualifications listed in the *giveaway thread*.

*DO NOT post here until you have met all other qualifications.*

_*Once you have qualified you will need to post in this thread below and tell us you would like to be entered into the drawing for the giveaway. You can word that in any way you want... there is no particular requirement for that.*_

Remember that this thread is only here for qualification and entry and should NOT be used as a discussion, comment or question thread. Use the original *giveaway thread* instead.

Of course if you post here and you are not qualified, we will remove your post without notice to you. 

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Well lets see, 1st in line...
I love martial arts movies
I'm qualified
I would love to be entered for a chance to win

Sign me up! And as always, good luck everybody!!!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yep me too!
Hey tonto, I waved in your direction on our flight home from vacation. Supported the highway system too.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow another great giveaway! Thank you HTS. Please sign me up


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

I am qualified - please enter me. Yay for HTS!


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Sweet. This is just my kind of movie. I am qualified please enter me.


----------



## TheGimp (Jan 27, 2015)

Great! My son and I both are into this type of movie, and it would be great to have when he comes to visit me.

I am qualified so please enter me as well.

Steven


----------

